# Good fly hangers?



## Lanco (May 7, 2017)

We used to use the Terro brand fly hangers, but can't get them anymore. Does anyone know, are they still available. If not, what works good?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

A search for "sticky tapes for house flies" seemed to find a lot of options.

Do you know their source, farm or trash containers?

How are they getting in?

Bud


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

As far as I know any brand of fly tape is as effective as the next. Saw some for sale yesterday but didn't pay attention to the brand.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Walmart carries fly paper and the pull strips. Don't know the brand. In the aisle with the pesticides.

Sent from my RCT6203W46 using Tapatalk


----------



## GhettoSnob (Aug 14, 2017)

I use the ones from RAID. Bought them at Walmart. They work well. I currently have 4 flies, a mosquito, and countless gnats on the one I put in the bathroom.


----------

